

Tom Ray's electric-powered evolution machine - diziet
http://kk.org/outofcontrol/ch15-a.html

======
berkay
"Out of Control" was one of the most influential books I had read while in
grad school 20 years ago. The book had cataloged number of amazing
developments in science. I probably bought a dozen books referenced in this
book, on complexity theory, game theory, evolutionary biology, self organizing
systems, etc. Given the book is over 20+ years old, it'd be great to know what
has happened since then.

~~~
vanderZwan
Yeah, I remember reading about Tierra as a kid and getting really excited
about where it would go in the future. Didn't hear much about it since, sadly.

------
Derpdiherp
If this is interesting to you, another topic to look into is corewars
evolvers. A very similar concept, and the results from the programs that are
generated are pretty amazing.

[http://www.corewar.co.uk/thorsell/paper.htm#_Toc466352756](http://www.corewar.co.uk/thorsell/paper.htm#_Toc466352756)

------
webmaven
Needs a (1995) in the title.

